# MY JouRneY To GeT RiPPed......



## assassin (Jun 28, 2006)

This'll be my daily journal to track my cutting progress ..

23-6-2006 is the starting date of my new program...

I started my journey on may/2006 .... lost pounds and Also some strength .... now i've just finished college and I'm gonna start some serious work ......

This is my starting diet for my second phase of my journey ....

http://www.ironmagazineforums.com/showthread.php?t=66853

I'll be doing push/pull/legs ...at least for the coming Couple of weeks...then maybe i'll turn to upper/lower or Push/pull....

stats:

age 20 height 5'7 (170cm) 
starting weight = 167lbs (76kg) at 23-6-2006
bf% still not measured accuratly.....around 17%
supplements used =creatine/whey protein powder/multivitamins.
goals=going to under 10%bf and getting ripped abs + losing least lbm+fitness improvement.......


----------



## assassin (Jun 28, 2006)

first these are the past  3 days 

23/6

push

flatbb press x 3 (176x9) , (187x6) , (198 x 6)
dips x 3 (10 reps)
inc.db x 3 (50lbs each x8) , (55x8) , (60x6)
seated shoulder bb press x 3 (88x10reps) 
side db lateral raisesx3 16.5 lbs
triceps push downs x 4 

24/6 pull
bb rows x 3 (130 x 8) , (130 x 7) , (130 x 5)
pull ups x 3
pull downs x 3 10-12 reps
one hand db rows x 3 (60lbs each x 10reps)
seated cable rows x2 
db shrugs x 3 (66 lbs for 15-20 reps)
biceps curls bb x3 60 lbs x (8,6,5 reps)

25/6 cardio 30min. bike

26/6 cardio 30 min. bike

27/6 rest

skipped legs that week ....reason : left quad injury when doing hiit sprints...


----------



## assassin (Jun 28, 2006)

28/6 cardio at the morning bike 30 min.

+

push : 

for changing things up i started with seated bb shoulder presses x 3 (140 lbs x 10,8,8)
inc. db bench presses 45deg. x3 (60lbs each x 10),(66x6),(66x6)
flat db press x3 (77x8) , (77,6) , (77x6)
dips x 3
cable flyes x 2 x12reps
cable push downs x 4 

was off for 2 weeks so my weights  and form are still fucked up...

is starting with shoulders on a push day a good idea .... i feel that my shoulders are my week point .....


----------



## mike456 (Jun 28, 2006)

GL with your goals!
It is ok to start with shoulder presses if you find they are your week point.

Just remember you can do anything, you are the assassin!


----------



## assassin (Jun 29, 2006)

mike456 said:
			
		

> GL with your goals!
> It is ok to start with shoulder presses if you find they are your week point.
> 
> Just remember you can do anything, you are the assassin!



lol .. thnx buddy   i'm doing my best .... best luck with your program .....


----------



## MCx2 (Jun 29, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> 28/6 cardio at the morning bike 30 min.
> 
> +
> 
> ...



Personally I wouldn't start with shoulders. I believe there is enough shoulder involvement in your chest movements to be beneficial. In fact, I didn't start seeing real improvement in my shoulders until I started a push/pull/legs program with shoulders done after chest. Of course if high numbers in shoulder press are a goal of yours by all means start there. Looks to me your shoulder press numbers are pretty good in relation to you chest press #'s. Good stuff.


----------



## fUnc17 (Jun 29, 2006)

Perfectly fine to start with overhead press, training movements not bodyparts.


----------



## assassin (Jun 29, 2006)

fUnc17 said:
			
		

> Perfectly fine to start with overhead press, training movements not bodyparts.




nice i think i would try it again with db overhead presses then inc db presses then flat bb presses then dips .... and see how it goes ...


----------



## assassin (Jun 29, 2006)

thursday 29/6 i did cardio in the morning (30 min. bike) ...i'll try to wake up and go for some sprints at the morning if not i'll have my pull session at the after noon.......


----------



## assassin (Jun 29, 2006)

FatCatMC said:
			
		

> Personally I wouldn't start with shoulders. I believe there is enough shoulder involvement in your chest movements to be beneficial. In fact, I didn't start seeing real improvement in my shoulders until I started a push/pull/legs program with shoulders done after chest. Of course if high numbers in shoulder press are a goal of yours by all means start there. Looks to me your shoulder press numbers are pretty good in relation to you chest press #'s. Good stuff.



thnx bud ... i agree but i'll try  it ..maybe i'll  make some improvements in my pushes if my shoulders responded well to it.....


----------



## assassin (Jun 30, 2006)

30/9  

worst pull day ( carb depleted .. energy levels decreases to minimum..weights dropped  ) tomorrow i'll refeed ..........

pull ups x 3 narrow grip (bwx12reps,10,8)
barbell bent over rows 110 x 3 (12,10,9)
pull downs (105 x 12) , (120 x 8)
seated cable rows x 2
one hand db rows x 2 60 lbs db x 12 reps
alternating curls x 3


----------



## BiggNStronger (Jul 1, 2006)

keep it up bud


----------



## assassin (Jul 2, 2006)

31/9  today was a my first refeed since nearly 2 weeks .. i feel much better now ....... todays w/o =(pull ups / machine bench press / 15 minutes jogging , sprints)


----------



## assassin (Jul 5, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> 1/7 today was a my first refeed since nearly 2 weeks .. i feel much better now ....... todays w/o =(pull ups / machine bench press / 15 minutes jogging , sprints)



edit....


----------



## assassin (Jul 5, 2006)

2/7 rest


----------



## assassin (Jul 5, 2006)

3/7 cardio (25 minutes bike)

4/7 legs (my left quad recovered from the injury) ... first legs work out since ~ 3 weeks  .... 

squats ..... i preferd to get a full ROM so i dropped the weight and focused on my form and full range...

warm up 20 reps x 5o lbs

15 x 95 lbs RI=30

12 fast reps x 137.5 RI ~ 60 S

10 x 180 atg RI ~ 90 S 

10 x 205 atg RI ~ 120 S 

8 x 205 parallel or a bit lower RI ~ 120

7 x 225 parallel 

DB LUNGES X 2 x 44 lbs each dumbell( that was my first time to do this exercise so i didn't do it well)

hack squats (free weight machine)

12 x 132 lbs
10 x 155 

stiff leg dead lifts....
15 x 140
10 x 180
9 x 180
7 x 180
my forearms failes before even i feel sore in my back......

TOTAL TIME = 45 MINUTES

didn't go to failure at any set today..... skipped calves for another day...


----------



## assassin (Jul 9, 2006)

6/7 rest ...legs sore as never been before

7/7  push day ....still focusing on form ..no forced reps , no jerking 

bb bench press...RI ~ 90

137 x 12 (warm up)

180 x 8

180 x 8

180 x 8

dips..x3 x 8reps

inc. db press 45 deg.

66 lb each db
x 3 x 10reps

bb shoulder press x 2 x 137 lbs

side lateral rises x3 x 12reps

3x skull crushers x 60 lbs

8/7 rest


----------



## assassin (Jul 9, 2006)

9/7 sunday  .... bought a small clock to look at it while training....

lol today i heard some stupid advice a guy was giving to a beginner ....he was telling him how to cut..."go jog for an hour before sleeping and when u finish  drink a large bottle of water instead of having dinner because u'll be starving.....and sleep immediately"....!!!!! 

made a refeed yesterday and started to feel better ..... did better even today ..

pull 

chin ups x 4 x 8reps RI = 90 sec.

pull downs x 3 RI=30-60 SEC.

(110 x10) / (110 x 12) / (120 x 10) 

bb bent over rows RI = less than 60SEC

(110 x 12) (110 x 12) (120x8)

one hand db rows x 3 x 60 lbs db x 10 reps x RI=60 SEC.

BB  CURLS x 3sets x 10 reps x RI=60 sec.x 3/1/0/1(dropped the weight a little bit and did explosive concentrics and slow ecentric...i'm gonna try this again ) ..

db shrugs x 3 sets

66lbs-77lbs dbs....don't remember how much reps but i do many reps untill my grip fails..

.....


----------



## kenwood (Jul 14, 2006)

update this


----------



## kenwood (Jul 14, 2006)

lol


----------



## assassin (Jul 15, 2006)

10/7  i decided to increase my cardio duration to break the plateau........

i did 60 minutes on the stationary bike.....alternating between moderate intensity and short maximum effort bumps (30-45 seconds each).....

11/7 again with 40 minutes cardio (higher intensity at a constant rate)


----------



## assassin (Jul 15, 2006)

12/7 push day 

db flat bench press RI = 60-90 seconds

(77's x 9) (77's x 8) (77's x 8) 

bb inclined press 45 degrees RI 60 - 90 SEC.

(137 x 6) (150x 7) (150 x 6)

dips x3 RI FOR THE REST OF THE WORKOUT  = 60 SEC

2 x 12 reps x cable crossovers 

seated shoulder presses x 2 x 44 db each x 8 reps 


side lateral db raises x 3 

cable push downs x 3 (i wanted to do skulls but the gym was crowded ......

TOTAL WORKOUT TIME = 35 MINUTES


----------



## assassin (Jul 15, 2006)

13/7 PULL

chin ups x 4 x 8 reps  all the work out = 60 sec RI

PULL DOWNS X 3 

(110 X 12) , (120 X 10), (120 X 8)

BB BENT OVER ROWS X 3 X 10REPS X 110 LBS 

one hand db rows x 3 x 60 lbs db

3 x biceps curls x 10 reps x (3/1/1/1)


----------



## assassin (Jul 15, 2006)

14/7 cardio x 75 minutes on the stationary bike .. moderate intensity


----------



## assassin (Jul 15, 2006)

15/7 cardio 70 minutes stationary bike ... low to moderate intensity


----------



## AKIRA (Jul 15, 2006)

assassin said:
			
		

> 10/7  i decided to increase my cardio duration to break the plateau........
> 
> i did 60 minutes on the stationary bike.....alternating between moderate intensity and short maximum effort bumps (30-45 seconds each).....
> 
> 11/7 again with 40 minutes cardio (higher intensity at a constant rate)




I do different bouts on intesity too on cardio equipment.  On a bike Ill increase the intensity for a min then lower it for the next minute and repeat.

On the eliptical I go forward for 5 min then backwards for another 5, repeat.  Treadmill is usually speed increasing or decreasing rather than incline.

Raising the incline pretty far and jogging for a while makes the top part of my foot where it meets my shin burn!


----------



## assassin (Jul 15, 2006)

AKIRA said:
			
		

> I do different bouts on intesity too on cardio equipment.  On a bike Ill increase the intensity for a min then lower it for the next minute and repeat.
> 
> On the eliptical I go forward for 5 min then backwards for another 5, repeat.  Treadmill is usually speed increasing or decreasing rather than incline.
> 
> Raising the incline pretty far and jogging for a while makes the top part of my foot where it meets my shin burn!




   yeah i try to stay as long as  i can when doing a max. effort shot .... it's very hard to concentrate and focus your mind but it becomes easier by time... i think doing the same cardio workout for a while makes your body get used to it...


----------



## assassin (Jul 17, 2006)

17/7 

i made a decission of having a more acive life style...so i'm gonna join a kick boxing class and do horse riding training besides to weights and usual cardio...

cardio ... horseback riding X 30 minutes 

then pull 

3 x wide grip pull ups 10,10,8 RI = 60 sec.

4 x close grip chin ups 7,6,6 RI = 90 SEC.

3 x bb bent over rows (110 x 12) , (137 x 10) , (137 x 10) x 60 sec RI lol my strength increased towards the normal after i refeeded yesterday though i didn't have  a good breakfast and did cardio before the workout...

one hand db rows x 3 x 10reps x 66lbs x 60 sec RI

DB SHRUGS X 2 X 77 each 

bb curls x 2 x 10 reps


----------



## assassin (Aug 1, 2006)

k i deloaded the last week  ... travelled to the beach ...swimmed a lot / ate clean .. made pushups / bw exercises /pull ups / i had my power stick / was so active ...i lost around 2-4 lbs ....got leaner ....enough for this journal .... i'll start a new one bye


----------



## kenwood (Aug 1, 2006)

lmfao rofl


----------

